# Better Window Shots, New Color



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope you enjoy my new pictures, and additions to the collection


----------



## LC (Jan 30, 2013)

Good pictures Aaron as well as some nice bottles . Wish I had a place to display mine better as for being able to share with them with the forum . Thanks for posting them .


----------



## sandchip (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice.  Lotsa good colors.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice, I wish I had a window.[]


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks a lot I've been trying to expand my collection as much as possible lately.. but it is hard without a job


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2013)

Cool, keep posting them. Cow, no window?
 Tape them in your truck windows.   
 :  ) lol -


----------

